# New Video - How to properly wash your car - Rinseless Wash - Waterless Wash - Gentle



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*New Video - How to properly wash your car - Rinseless Wash - Waterless Wash - Gentle Approach - Aggressive Approach*

This video shows 4 ways to wash a car. To my knowledge, this is the first time ever in a video that the Gentle Approach and the Aggressive Approach have been SHOWN and EXPLAINED.


----------

